# Fehlerseiten ( alle )



## js-mueller (17. Oktober 2003)

Kennt jemand eine Seite wo  alle Fehlerseiten aufgelistet sind die es gibt, wiel ich möchte gern für jeden Fehler ne eigene  Seite machen und nicht nur für die Standart fehler. Google spuckt mir da aber nicht so viel aus.
Ich hoffe es kann mir hier jemand helfen


----------



## won_gak (17. Oktober 2003)

RFC-2616

hier


----------



## won_gak (17. Oktober 2003)

übrigens: Google "http error codes rfc"

Platz 1


----------



## js-mueller (17. Oktober 2003)

Naja auf so ne Suchanfrage bin ich leider nicht gekommen, ich habs mit apache fehlerseiten usw probiert.


----------



## won_gak (17. Oktober 2003)

Tip: Immer zuerst nach dem Protokoll suchen. Nicht nach der Anwendung.


----------



## js-mueller (17. Oktober 2003)

Danke für den Tipp.

Ich hab nochma ne Frage zum apache.
Ich hab jetzt in die httpd.conf
ErrorDocument 404 /404.html 
geschrieben, doch es passiert nichts. Muss ich das zu jedem vhost dazuschreiben, oder wie geht das?


----------



## won_gak (17. Oktober 2003)

Eigentlich kannst du diese Direktive auch als Server-Konfig angeben...

Apache DOC

Ansonsten: Check mal deine Logs. Vielleicht kann er die angegebene Datei nicht öffnen.


----------



## js-mueller (17. Oktober 2003)

In den Logs sind keine Fehler eingetragen ( zu dem thema )

edit:

ich habs genauso eingetragen wie in der documentation


----------

